# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Are there any dutch samples in the dodecad ancestry project?

## Max

Are there any dutch samples in the dodecad ancestry project? If so, could someone post the link that shows the ancestral proportions/components?

----------


## Wilhelm

Yes, there is a dutch sample. Here you have their components : 

Mediterranean 39.7
Far Asian 0.1
Siberian 0
North European 45.8
South Asian 0.3
West African 0
Caucasis 5.1
Gedrosia 8.1
East Africa 0
Southwest Asian 0.7
Southeast Asian 0
Northwest African 0.2

----------


## Knovas

These are the last analysis, which show some strange things to me, we'll see what says the Dodecad v4. Also, you can check the other analysis searching in the blog: http://dodecad.blogspot.com/

----------

